# Any lifted Tiguans out there yet?



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

Anybody out there has done this or seen it? I really want to lift my Tig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Moreno8903 said:


> Anybody out there has done this or seen it? I really want to lift my Tig!


I guess you could try Atlas springs and shocks. Both are MQB vehicles, so they should bolt right up. I have no idea how much higher they might be.
Aside from this, your only option is probably spacers of some kind. So far, you are alone. Many people here seem to want to lower their Tiguans. I think you are the first who wants to raise it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i looked into lifting an MK2 Tig using Atlas springs, but it will only raise it about a 1/4"
just not worth it (to me atleast) not to mention finding someone who has an Atlas willing to give up their springs.

Atlas only looks larger and taller because of its body proportions and larger diameter wheels/tires. other than that, they is no real difference.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i looked into lifting an MK2 Tig using Atlas springs, but it will only raise it about a 1/4"
> just not worth it (to me atleast) not to mention finding someone who has an Atlas willing to give up their springs.
> 
> Atlas only looks larger and taller because of its body proportions and larger diameter wheels/tires. other than that, they is no real difference.


True that. So far i havent found any legit solution to lift the tig but the best next thing would be taller tires which im going to do (225/70/17) with spacers. So until someone comes up with either springs or spacers then tires will do the trick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Another benefit to running taller tires will be that your odometer will read less mileage than you’ve actually traveled.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Another benefit to running taller tires will be that your odometer will read less mileage than you’ve actually traveled.


Well that would be awesome cus i travel a lot loll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Any lifted 2018 tig out there yet?*

Any lifted 2018 tig out there yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Moreno8903 said:


> Any lifted 2018 tig out there yet?


This is a first, most people seem to want to lower it. What is your goal? I guess you could replace the springs and shocks with Atlas parts.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This is a first, most people seem to want to lower it. What is your goal? I guess you could replace the springs and shocks with Atlas parts.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Not a first actually. There's quite a few MK2 Tiguans out there that are lifted. 

Apparently there's a lift for the alltrack coming out. I'm sure it would fit the Tiguan too. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Not a first actually. There's quite a few MK2 Tiguans out there that are lifted.
> 
> Apparently there's a lift for the alltrack coming out. I'm sure it would fit the Tiguan too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah i read something about that too. Hopefully it fits, if not i see myself making my own spacers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> Not a first actually. There's quite a few MK2 Tiguans out there that are lifted.
> 
> Apparently there's a lift for the alltrack coming out. I'm sure it would fit the Tiguan too.


The Tiguan already sits higher than the AllTrack, so if a AllTrack received a lift it'd probably just be on par with a stock Tiguan & wouldn't lift a Tiguan much...just sayin'


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

Moreno8903 said:


> Any lifted 2018 tig out there yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




i hope not because that would fugly as hell


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

DanTig18 said:


> i hope not because that would fugly as hell


Not necessarily... For awhile I was thinking on lifting and putting mud tires on my Tiguan so my friend edited the mud tires from the Tiguan GTE concept onto my tiguan. It doesn't look bad at all. Even though it's just an edit. But I decided to do 19" rims and normal tires to retain the good fuel economy of the Tiguan lol 

But just to give an idea:

















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Not necessarily... For awhile I was thinking on lifting and putting mud tires on my Tiguan so my friend edited the mud tires from the Tiguan GTE concept onto my tiguan. It doesn't look bad at all. Even though it's just an edit. But I decided to do 19" rims and normal tires to retain the good fuel economy of the Tiguan lol
> 
> But just to give an idea:
> 
> ...


That looks beautiful to me, and that kinda the look im looking for, just instead of mud tires i want A/T tires just because the mpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thought about it. Still might down the road, but I opted to lower it for now instead. My ultimate reasoning, after being underneath my Tig, was that it's just not built for offroading. If I wanna lift something, I'd go pickup another Subaru.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*I want to do a small lift for comfort*

I just saw this so I am reposting what I posted under the Tiguan Suspension thread:

I want better ride comfort on the street and on fire roads. It looks like at stock height my 2018 Tiguan S 4Motion has about 1.5" of space between the front strut and the bump stop. I think this contributes to a rough ride, as every time the front suspension hits the bump stop, it makes a thunk sound and I feel the impact. Since the travel is so small, even a small height increase of only 0.5" will be a 33% improvement. I found a German company called Spaccer Suspension that makes custom spacers, but the price is high for me at ~$350 Does anyone have recommendations on coil spring spacers that fit the Tiguan? Or can anyone tell me the size of the spring tops?


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Forge motorsport has a lift kit that is for pre-order. I ordered it should be here in a week or two

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

Gtrain said:


> Forge motorsport has a lift kit that is for pre-order. I ordered it should be here in a week or two
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Please keep us updated!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Gtrain said:


> Forge motorsport has a lift kit that is for pre-order. I ordered it should be here in a week or two
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Good find, I contacted the company for more information, I am still looking for spring spacers though as I want to increase the compression travel and putting a spacer on the top of the strut mount doesn't do that. The problem is the Tiguan doesn't have enough compression travel before hitting the bump stops. The spacer in the rear is a spring spacer and does increase compression travel so I like that.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Stock Tiguan has about 2" of compression travel before it hits the bump stop. Not much.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Moreno8903 said:


> Please keep us updated!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Tiguan MQB Lift*



Moreno8903 said:


> Yeah i read something about that too. Hopefully it fits, if not i see myself making my own spacers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moreno, keep me updated on if you find lift spacers for the Tiguan MQB. I did some rough measurements, on the front the the Tiguan has about 3" of droop, and about 2" of compression before hitting the bump stop. I guess, there is probably another inch of compression once it hits the bump stop. I am looking to do a slight lift of about about a 0.5" under the front strut bearing. I am hoping someone identifies spring spacers that will work so I don't have to take apart the front suspension just to measure the spring.

ECS has a MQB rear spring spacer (ECS# 3209908) to raise the rear but still looking for a front spacer.


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Forge Motorsports Kit.*

This looks great, just a mild lift but will be ideal for my needs ( light camping, fire trails, etc. ). Any idea what those wheels are - maybe Sparco's?


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whe...6013!&ef_id=WyJSiAAAAHXmHRA0:20180713125226:s

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

swift7777 said:


> This looks great, just a mild lift but will be ideal for my needs ( light camping, fire trails, etc. ). Any idea what those wheels are - maybe Sparco's?


https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whe...6013!&ef_id=WyJSiAAAAHXmHRA0:20180713125226:s

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

I can’t decide between lowering or lifting. I really like the look of a dropped Tiguan with 19/20” wheels. However, building an overland a style has more functionality and can also look nice. First photo is a photoshop edit I did. The others are a Tiguan I came accords on instagram. The last is Tanner Foust’s Atlas - but I like this general idea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

With 3rd photo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Another photoshop?


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the link Gtrain, the OZ's are nice - not sure if they are 300 dollars a piece nice though.


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

*blurrynitestudio Tiggy*

This looks great too, no lift with TA KO2's.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

swift7777 said:


> This looks great too, no lift with TA KO2's.


What size of wheels and tires you running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

swift7777 said:


> This looks great too, no lift with TA KO2's.


Off topic, but is it okay to wrap the front VW badge like that? Looks great but thought the front impact sensor was behind there.


----------



## Blake1983 (May 21, 2018)

Moreno8903 said:


> Any lifted 2018 tig out there yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been looking around for a while now for higher clearance and additional travel when hitting tougher terrain.

Looks as though right now, the only official aftermarket lift kit are spacers from www.spaccer.com that will give you higher stances ranging from 12-48mm... or a max of about 1.9in.

My BF Goodrich KO2 225/55 R17 tires added a little over .5in (can see pics on aftermarket wheels posting) But I’m going to wait for a legit lift setup before pulling the trigger.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Tiguan Suspension Lift*

It would be great if there was some kit that increases the Tiguan suspension travel over the stock 5" which is quite limiting. At this point, I think the best option is one SPACCER spacer (no rubber add on strip) on top of the front spring. This will give you 0.5" of lift at the wheel and center the wheel in the suspension travel (2.5" of droop, and 2.5" of compression). You would probably need to lift the back by 0.5" also. I haven't done the spacer calculations on the rear suspension, but making this spacer would be simple with a piece of rubber sheet, or plastic, you just need to make a big washer to go under the upper rear rubber spring isolator. This lift is small, but iit s a ~33% increase in compression travel from 2" to 2.5". Another option to explore is what Atlas components would do for the tiguan although that is an R&D project that could cost you some money with unknown results.


As a side, I read that the Alltrack has 2" of front suspension droop. if this is true, then it appears that the Tiguan with 3" of droop has more suspension travel than the Alltrack so Tiguan front struts/springs may be the perfect lift kit for the Alltrack.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

Forge Motorsport suspension spacers, i just whish it could of been at least 2” or more but its a start. 
https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_AlltrackTiguan_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1585.html








https://youtu.be/xTSNBOdsNZ8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Moreno8903 said:


> Forge Motorsport suspension spacers, i just whish it could of been at least 2” or more but its a start.
> https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_AlltrackTiguan_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1585.html
> 
> 
> ...


I have been debating pulling the trigger on this. Looks like a quality product, but 1.25 is pretty minimal. I am planning on stopping by my local off road shop to discuss options for the tiguan. So far, there just isn’t too much product out there yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

New VW Tiguan Offroad Approaches Moscow Auto Show With 26-Degree Angle


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

Miroki said:


> I have been debating pulling the trigger on this. Looks like a quality product, but 1.25 is pretty minimal. I am planning on stopping by my local off road shop to discuss options for the tiguan. So far, there just isn’t too much product out there yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah same here...i would pay that money for 2” and above but not for 1.25” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> New VW Tiguan Offroad Approaches Moscow Auto Show With 26-Degree Angle


great looks nice.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

swift7777 said:


> This looks great, just a mild lift but will be ideal for my needs ( light camping, fire trails, etc. ). Any idea what those wheels are - maybe Sparco's?


This looks damn good. The combo of lift, rims, bars and stripe really complete the off-road look.


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

Anyone install the forge motorsports kit yet? I emailed them and asked to take a peek at the instructions for the install but never heard back. I lowered my Sportwagen before so I'm assuming this install shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

swift7777 said:


> Anyone install the forge motorsports kit yet? I emailed them and asked to take a peek at the instructions for the install but never heard back. I lowered my Sportwagen before so I'm assuming this install shouldn't be too hard.


They don't have any instructions. 

This is the response I received

"It is relatively straight forward, the front spacer goes in between the top hat of the strut and the body of the car, the rear spacer is going to go on top of the spring and rubber bushing in the back."




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

Gtrain said:


> They don't have any instructions.
> 
> This is the response I received
> 
> ...


Yep - Forge did eventually get back to me with the same response of " no instructions ", I'm just curious if you have to pull the axles out in order to get enough droop to slide the spacers on top in front. The rear should be relatively easy.


----------



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

VW2667 said:


> Off topic, but is it okay to wrap the front VW badge like that? Looks great but thought the front impact sensor was behind there.


Following up on this. Same question, but it appears that in the photo the grill badge has been changed to a different P/N...


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It's probably a base model tiggy without the safety tech. If the Tiguan has safety tech it seems that the only way would be tinting the badge. Impossible to fully black out the VW logo now. 



SoLo2pointO said:


> Following up on this. Same question, but it appears that in the photo the grill badge has been changed to a different P/N...




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

D3Audi said:


> It's probably a base model tiggy without the safety tech. If the Tiguan has safety tech it seems that the only way would be tinting the badge. Impossible to fully black out the VW logo now.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ah, I didn't realize the base Tiggy didn't have the front AEB as standard. I've researched this badge for my Passat, and I'm wondering if the non-AEB badge will work on cars with AEB. I've never seen the sensor to understand how or where it is behind the grill/badge.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

SoLo2pointO said:


> Ah, I didn't realize the base Tiggy didn't have the front AEB as standard. I've researched this badge for my Passat, and I'm wondering if the non-AEB badge will work on cars with AEB. I've never seen the sensor to understand how or where it is behind the grill/badge.


I don't think so because it needs a flat surface so the radar is accurate. But it never hurts to try! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

I spoke with Eibach Today and the sales rep said the Atlas lift springs are going to be put into prototype phase, but MQB Tiguan lift springs are not currently slated for development at this time. He said to keep checking back occasionally to see if anything changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Miroki said:


> I spoke with Eibach Today and the sales rep said the Atlas lift springs are going to be put into prototype phase, but MQB Tiguan lift springs are not currently slated for development at this time. He said to keep checking back occasionally to see if anything changes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not what I was told by Eibach Germany. You have two choices:
1) Eibach Tiguan raising springs part# E30-85-043-01-22 available by the end of the year on the German site.
2) Eibach Kodiak raising springs part# E30-79-013-06-22 available now on the German site.

If you need more height I would suggest going with larger tires first. I put on 235/70R17 all terrain tires which gave me almost an 1" of increased ground clearance. They look nice. The spring kits will give you another 20mm which is all the Tiguan suspension can handle.
I find the Tiguan is decent off road, probably as good or better than a subaru.


----------



## Rodrigo_CL (Oct 19, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> Not what I was told by Eibach Germany. You have two choices:
> 1) Eibach Tiguan raising springs part# E30-85-043-01-22 available by the end of the year on the German site.
> 2) Eibach Kodiak raising springs part# E30-79-013-06-22 available now on the German site.
> 
> ...


I’m also interested on Eibach’s spring kit option but I already feel the shocks are short when rebound, hearing a knock over speed bumps (reviewing this uncommon noise with the technical service).

am I correct thinking that a longer spring could worsen this knocking sound as the shock will have less travel in the rebound??

Regards,



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Rodrigo_CL said:


> I’m also interested on Eibach’s spring kit option but I already feel the shocks are short when rebound, hearing a knock over speed bumps (reviewing this uncommon noise with the technical service).
> 
> am I correct thinking that a longer spring could worsen this knocking sound as the shock will have less travel in the rebound??
> 
> ...


Yes, I think you are correct. I am concerned about that also. That is why I decided to first focus on the largest diameter tires possible 235/70r17. There are allot of issues raising/lowering your suspension, you mess up the the suspension geometry. On jeeps, there are all sorts of kits to correct the geometry, on the VW there is nothing. I am looking at changing the struts to resolve the the tiguan rebound problem. There are Bilstein available, as well as trying VW Atlas struts.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Lars - thanks for the info. I’ll check on the part numbers you listed. However, I agree - taller A/T tires will be the best option at this point. Better traction, ground clearance and puncture resistance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Miroki said:


> Lars - thanks for the info. I’ll check on the part numbers you listed. However, I agree - taller A/T tires will be the best option at this point. Better traction, ground clearance and puncture resistance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For best traction you want to reduce air pressure. I am going down to 16psi in soft sand and it drops the car the same distance gained from the larger tires. You can't do that with low profile tires.


----------



## vdubGTi04 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Lift kit for Tiguan*

I am considering buying a brand new Tiguan but would have to have it lifted as I like to ride high and also around where I live I am constantly being blinded from hillbillies with trucks with their bright LED lights. Also, Id like to take him a little offroading and mudding.

Please dont tell me its not made for off roading or this and thaf. I am not asking for opinions or whether its capable of off roading. 
All I need to know if there is a lift kit yet? I have found the eibach pro lift kit on ebay but thats for the older one and I doubt itll fit on a 2019. 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9156705-Any-lifted-2018-tig-out-there-yet


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Just saw that H&R now has lift springs for the MQB Tiguan!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> Miroki said:
> 
> 
> > Lars - thanks for the info. I’ll check on the part numbers you listed. However, I agree - taller A/T tires will be the best option at this point. Better traction, ground clearance and puncture resistance.
> ...


This is great until you high center in deep soft sand, clearance becomes a factor. Happened in my xl7, super nice tires, humming along hit trench if deep soft sand and all 4 wheels pretty much spinning in air... 

Great thread, I too have been waiting on GTE to be launched, pilfer some OEM parts then hopefully, if not them talking about some custom fab and $$$..


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Atlas ready to rumble - so wish Tiggy had a kit , but hey APR, I will take a performance chip first please!! 























Tiguan GTE - hope VW produces because I am looking for some parts right away should they do it.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have been thinking about lifting it and then adding wheels and tires. I did take the vehicle off road but it wasn't anything too crazy. Ground clearance would be nice if it was about 2" more. Other than that it did handle really well. here are some pics from that day.


----------



## Samcer (Jan 19, 2015)

With the lift springs, don’t we have to put in a longer stroke shock? I don’t see any available from anyone, but it’s a concern.


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

EJW1381 said:


> I have been thinking about lifting it and then adding wheels and tires. I did take the vehicle off road but it wasn't anything too crazy. Ground clearance would be nice if it was about 2" more. Other than that it did handle really well. here are some pics from that day.


I just lifted mine yesterday in the forge motorsports kit. I’m fighting uploading photos but if you have Instagram @capn_oats


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I checked it out, looks good! I may end up doing this, but I want to save for new wheel set or just tires as well.


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

EJW1381 said:


> I checked it out, looks good! I may end up doing this, but I want to save for new wheel set or just tires as well.


Thank you! I know forge has some beautiful off-road wheels they’re working on for the Tiguan. Tires make a HUGE difference as well.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

These things are fun off road. Just need a little more clearance. Capnoats - keep it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j7v3m (Dec 15, 2009)

*Tire Size?*

Hey Miroki,
What tires are you running? We just bought my wife a 2019 SE and I'm wanting to put BFG K02's on it. The tire size would be 225/65/17. I wasn't sure if that was what you were running on stock suspension set up. Are you having any issues with rubbing or turn radius? Thanks!


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Definitely in the same boat. Lift or lower... I’ll have the R-Line, so idk if it’ll look amazing lifted with bigger A/T tires.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

was thinking about doing these since there is open recall for the springs to be replaced... but then thinking would need to change out stock shocks too... hmmm

http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/38/1973/2018/


----------



## kplatinum777 (Sep 10, 2016)

*Lift kit for a 2019 Tiguan*

Hi again. It’s been a long while. After selling my 2015 Golf SportWagen TDI SEL (w/DSG and premium lighting) back to VW...I bought a Lincoln, a Chevy and a Jeep.

None of those really worked for me.

So now, I’m back, y’all. I just purchased a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium 4MOTION (I believe all 2019 SEL Premiums are 4MOTION?). It’s Platinum Gray Metallic, which is the same color my GSW was, with the Storm Gray interior. It also has a couple of extras, like the frameless mirror (really nice) and the extra-cost third-row seat (useless). I’m in love. It’s all the magic of my GSW, with more space and features.

Anyway...

It does sit a bit low. It’s pretty much in line with all of the other compact CUVs for ground clearance, except the Forester, but I think it would look great if it sat about an inch to an inch-and-a-quarter higher. Does anyone know if there are lift kits for the Mk.2 Tiguan. And if so, how much are they and what’s involved in installing one?

Thanks!


----------



## SpaTech (Jul 10, 2019)

I asked the same question last week ... no hits yet! Anyone?

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9344283-Lift-Kit-Spacers


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome (back)!



kplatinum777 said:


> So now, I’m back, y’all. I just purchased a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium 4MOTION (I believe all 2019 SEL Premiums are 4MOTION?).


Not all SEL Premium models are 4Motion, and since you mentioned having a third row then it's likely yours is not. That would have likely been a special order since the third row is an add-on for the 4Motion models.



kplatinum777 said:


> It does sit a bit low. It’s pretty much in line with all of the other compact CUVs for ground clearance, except the Forester, but I think it would look great if it sat about an inch to an inch-and-a-quarter higher. Does anyone know if there are lift kits for the Mk.2 Tiguan. And if so, how much are they and what’s involved in installing one?


Here you go. A simple search of the Forum brought back a number of results:

edit: Removed bad link


----------



## SpaTech (Jul 10, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Here you go. A simple search of the Forum brought back a number of results:
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=181105401



"vBulletin Message - Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

SpaTech said:


> "vBulletin Message - Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Sorry. My link was bad.

Do a Search for the Keyword "lift" (Search Titles Only).


----------



## kplatinum777 (Sep 10, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Welcome (back)!
> 
> 
> Not all SEL Premium models are 4Motion, and since you mentioned having a third row then it's likely yours is not. That would have likely been a special order since the third row is an add-on for the 4Motion models.
> ...


Mine is definitely both 4MOTION and a 7-seater.

As of right now, there isn't a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium option with FWD on VW's website. The only ones for the SEL Premium are SEL Premium with 4MOTION or SEL Premium R-Line with 4MOTION. However, for 2018, I remember there being a FWD SEL Premium. Which leads me to believe that all SEL Premiums are 4MOTIONS for 2019. Mine has the $500 third-row line item in the "extras" box. I think it's as loaded as they come, other than the R-Line treatment, which I don't care for. Quite frankly, I also wouldn't have paid extra for the third row. But they made me a good deal on it, and I really wanted the grey interior.

And thanks for the link!


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

SpaTech said:


> I asked the same question last week ... no hits yet! Anyone?
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9344283-Lift-Kit-Spacers


That is because there are plenty of threads on lift / lowering kits already, just do a search. Also keep in mind that the Tig has little droop before topping out the strut, so if you are planning any serious off roading, look at improving the overall suspension travel rather than just throwing a spacer in. If the lift is for mall crawling, it doesn't matter what/ how you lift it. 

The harsh topping out has me considering getting lowering springs and then using the lift spacers to trade an inch of compression for an inch of rebound while keeping the stock ride height. We have never bottomed out the Tig. Almost every drive the Tig tops out the front suspension. Poor design on a "SUV".


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Air suspension:


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Can the forge leveling kit and the H&R lift springs be used together? Or I'll have to use different struts and shocks?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Rtdave87 said:


> Can the forge leveling kit and the H&R lift springs be used together? Or I'll have to use different struts and shocks?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I was just thinking about that myself. My only concern is I believe they both level the car, so it might overcorrect.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> I was just thinking about that myself. My only concern is I believe they both level the car, so it might overcorrect.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I didn't think about the over correction. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*lift kit*

put larger tires on your car. I am running 235/70 r17. It raised the care about 1" giving me 9.5" of ground clearance and fills out the wheel wells nicely.
There isn't a good way to raise the suspension at this time. What is needed is a longer stroke strut and spring to raise the car, but keep the suspencion centered in its travel range.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

LarsTomasson said:


> There isn't a good way to raise the suspension at this time. What is needed is a longer stroke strut and spring to raise the car, but keep the suspencion centered in its travel range.


There are (of course) aftermarket suspension parts available but don't forget that our Tiguans are MQB based. If you want to lower the car, use Golf (GTI?) struts and if you want to raise it just use Atlas struts. Either should be simple bolt-in replacements.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> There are (of course) aftermarket suspension parts available but don't forget that our Tiguans are MQB based. If you want to lower the car, use Golf (GTI?) struts and if you want to raise it just use Atlas struts. Either should be simple bolt-in replacements.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


So they both front and real springs and shocks/struts from the Atlas for the tiguan without any issues?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Rtdave87 said:


> So they both front and real springs and shocks/struts from the Atlas for the tiguan without any issues?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You might want to be careful.


https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_AlltrackTiguan_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1585.html said:


> We worked closely with SMITH VW to make this possible* Limited to the amount of room that the factory axle will move* this kit provides a 1.25" total lift while leveling the front of the vehicle with the rear.


 Whatever suspension component has the least freedom of movement will be the limiting factor. If, as the above quote implies, it is the half shaft clearance or inner half shaft joint then just adding longer travel struts is looking for trouble. Not saying it is, just that one must check what will be the limiting factor and once that is changed (ie longer travel struts) what will be the next limiting factor, and so on.


----------



## bubagump17 (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone looked into H&R springs for a lift? I'm curious if its better to this route vs the forge motorsports lift method?

Here's a quick video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7HydU4src8

http://www.hrsprings.com/pr/detail/hr-raising-springs-for-volkswagen-tiguan


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

bubagump17 said:


> Has anyone looked into H&R springs for a lift? I'm curious if its better to this route vs the forge motorsports lift method?
> 
> Here's a quick video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7HydU4src8
> ...


Those hrs springs made a big difference on that Tig


----------



## bubagump17 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out what are the +'s and -'s of each option.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

bubagump17 said:


> Has anyone looked into H&R springs for a lift? I'm curious if its better to this route vs the forge motorsports lift method?
> 
> Here's a quick video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7HydU4src8
> ...


The Tig in the video looks good. I'm surprised they don't offer limiting straps or some other way to deal with the front struts topping out. With the stock ride height they top out too easily. Adding a 1" spring lift will remove 1" of extension (ie droop) making the front struts even easier to top out. Not a good thing if taking the Tig on rough roads and forget about any serious offroading. I'm normally a fan of spring lifts instead of spacers, but, in the case of the Tig's limited front strut extension, the spacer method is probably the better way to go if keeping the stock front struts. 

Rofl at the video and 1" of lift giving a "commanding view of the road". :facepalm:


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> There are (of course) aftermarket suspension parts available but don't forget that our Tiguans are MQB based. If you want to lower the car, use Golf (GTI?) struts and if you want to raise it just use Atlas struts. Either should be simple bolt-in replacements.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Is anyone aware of anyone putting ATLAS struts or other suspension parts on a Tiguan? I am particularly interested if the ATLAS Front struts have more travel than the Tiguan struts and if so by how much.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

IbsFt said:


> The Tig in the video looks good. I'm surprised they don't offer limiting straps or some other way to deal with the front struts topping out. With the stock ride height they top out too easily. Adding a 1" spring lift will remove 1" of extension (ie droop) making the front struts even easier to top out. Not a good thing if taking the Tig on rough roads and forget about any serious offroading. I'm normally a fan of spring lifts instead of spacers, but, in the case of the Tig's limited front strut extension, the spacer method is probably the better way to go if keeping the stock front struts.
> 
> Rofl at the video and 1" of lift giving a "commanding view of the road". 🤦


I agree, 
with the Tiguan's limited suspension travel and front strut topping out, longer springs are not a good idea. I am wondering if ATLAS suspension parts could give more lift and possibly fix the front suspension top out problem?


----------



## EastCoastNige (May 21, 2021)

Any one figure this out? If so how much lift does the atlas struts give you?


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

I've personally looked into this, CTS actually has a lift kit for the 18-20s along with H&R with 3" springs. But since i've always lowered my vehicles, i've decided to go with lowering it on SoloWerk S1's and 22x10s ha


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

I had my Tiguan lowered with APR Coilvoers, then lifted with H&R Springs, now it's lifted with the B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit. So much better than the H&R Springs.

18x8.5 Revolve APVD 0115 Wheels in Bronze
255/55/18 Falken Wildpeak Tires


----------



## EastCoastNige (May 21, 2021)

Hows the body roll? Does the car feel wider?


----------



## Adrianr514 (Dec 11, 2013)

mattchow said:


> I had my Tiguan lowered with APR Coilvoers, then lifted with H&R Springs, now it's lifted with the B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit. So much better than the H&R Springs.
> 
> 18x8.5 Revolve APVD 0115 Wheels in Bronze
> 255/55/18 Falken Wildpeak Tires


She's gorgeous, this is exactly what I want to do with mine.
Where did you source the R-Line headlights?


----------



## EastCoastNige (May 21, 2021)

mattchow said:


> I had my Tiguan lowered with APR Coilvoers, then lifted with H&R Springs, now it's lifted with the B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit. So much better than the H&R Springs.
> 
> 18x8.5 Revolve APVD 0115 Wheels in Bronze
> 255/55/18 Falken Wildpeak Tires


You think the 255s would fit with no lift? Also how do they handle?


----------



## Adrianr514 (Dec 11, 2013)

EastCoastNige said:


> You think the 255s would fit with no lift? Also how do they handle?


 The width of the tire isn't the issue, it's the overall diameter of the tire. So where a 255/45 would have no issue a 255/65 may.


----------



## JMJ82 (Oct 18, 2021)

DanTig18 said:


> i hope not because that would fugly as hell


Nah..he's not trying to be a photocopy as everyone else. I too will lift my 2020 Tiguan.


----------

